# Drugs to bring a dog into heat



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Has anyone ever used them ? If so what ? What was the out come and size of the litter?


Thanks , Patty


----------



## Donna-6 (Oct 29, 2005)

Might try viagra! Guess what would work on person,will work on dog!! Just think what would get a person stired!


----------



## BrahmaMama (Nov 12, 2005)

...but seriously. I've never heard of such a drug and I was in the "doggy" industry a long time. Maybe someone can correct me if I'm mistaken.
Alot of breeders I knew, if they wanted a ***** to come into heat early, they would find another ***** in heat (say at a friends house) and bring their female over to stay a few days, sometimes it worked.
What's the rush and how old is she? If this is her first heat it's best to wait, for her body to finish growing.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I would prefer summer pups. No this isn't her first heat she is over 2. I had heard someone talking about something and cannot remember what it was. I didn't not believe them because you can bring other animals in with certain drugs.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

There used to be a drug that could be given to bitches to stop them from coming into season- not remembering the name off the top of my head. After it was stopped the ***** would cycle and could be bred. There was conflicting data on if it worked or not. It did prevent the season in all cases, but some bitches either failed to cycle properly or could not carry a litter to term afterwards. They took it off the market for a while, but it is back under a new name. You could ask a repro vet about it- Dr Hutchison in OH is excellent. He advocates it's use as it is less assualt on the reproduction system to have fewer heats, but myself I would not risk it.


----------



## NCGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Check drops... and they are VERY expensive! 




Willowynd said:


> There used to be a drug that could be given to bitches to stop them from coming into season- not remembering the name off the top of my head.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Cheque drops and Ovaban both prevented estrus while being administered, and resulted in the ***** coming into heat within 1-2 months of the drug being stopped. Both were associated with increased risk of pyometra and cystic ovaries.


----------



## Hank - Narita (Aug 12, 2002)

Dr. Mary, can you tell me about this? We have a 8 year old ***** who should whelp tomorrow. After that friends say we should spay her. What do you think? She is a Australian Shepherd (black tri) and very healthy; not on any drugs. Thanks.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you for the responses. I would not use something that wasn't safe and from what I am hearing I will not for awhile anyways.

Hank-Narita I would see how this litter goes. If she has no problems , keeps good weight then you may be OK. What I used to do is count on a c sec with the older girls. If that was the case I would have them spayed at the same time. If not I considered myself and her lucky , then let her recoop from pups and then do the spay. I would say maybe 1 more litter and that would be it .


----------



## Hank - Narita (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Patty. We might just do that. SHe is very healthy. She lives on our farm and gets plenty of exercise. She is out with my husband now. Guess puppies are a few days away after all.


----------

